# Archive Ipa Competition Results



## Ross (15/7/11)

The 4 final place winners of the Archive IPA competition are:

Liam Ahearn
Michael McShanag
Ben Connery
Florian Loehr

Archive were so impressed with the beers, theyve asked for 400L of each!!! These beers will be going on tap over the month of September.
Looking forward to the aroma in the brewery when we brew these.


Congrats guys well brewed.

Ross
Brew Master.


----------



## tallie (15/7/11)

Ross said:


> The 4 final place winners of the Archive IPA competition are:
> 
> Liam Ahearn
> Michael McShanag
> ...



Congratulations guys! Looking forward to tasting them on tap at Archive, if not before :icon_cheers: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## bconnery (15/7/11)

tallie said:


> Congratulations guys! Looking forward to tasting them on tap at Archive, if not before :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers,
> tallie


Cheers Kris! Feeling mighty chuffed about now as you'd imagine!

On the downside, I didn't get in to try your Daft Pumk, which is all gone already apparently!!


----------



## Florian (15/7/11)

tallie said:


> Congratulations guys! Looking forward to tasting them on tap at Archive, if not before :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers,
> tallie



Thanks Kris,

Pretty happy myself!
Will be brewing mine next week Friday, 400L, that's a lot of beer. Really looking forward to it.

Congrats Liam, Michael and Ben!


----------



## argon (15/7/11)

Well that was totally unexpected!!!... to be in the same company as Liam, Ben and Florian very happy indeed. Well done guys. I'm certainly looking forward to cranking out that 400L. I totally want to be there when Ross has to dryhop 6g/L Simcoe/Chinook/Cascade combo. :icon_drool2: 

Added bonus for me is i work a short walk away from Archive.


----------



## bconnery (15/7/11)

Well mine was Simcoe/Chinook/Centennial so I wonder how many of the 4 winners had Simcoe/Chinook in them at least


----------



## tallie (15/7/11)

bconnery said:


> On the downside, I didn't get in to try your Daft Pumk, which is all gone already apparently!!



Yeah, I've got mixed feelings about that too - on the one hand it could be seen as a testament to the beer with it going so quickly, but on the other hand, it's a shame more people didn't get to try it. 400L should last a bit longer! Though it would have tested my limits with preparing the pumpkin if I had to do that much (72kg! :blink: )

Enjoy the buzz guys, I know I have been!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## winkle (15/7/11)

Florian said:


> Thanks Kris,
> 
> Pretty happy myself!
> Will be brewing mine next week Friday, 400L, that's a lot of beer. Really looking forward to it.
> ...



Another lost day at Archive coming up Florian :icon_cheers: 
Well done guys.


----------



## Florian (15/7/11)

bconnery said:


> Well mine was Simcoe/Chinook/Centennial so I wonder how many of the 4 winners had Simcoe/Chinook in them at least



Cascade, Centennial, Citra and Willamette it was for me.

EDIT: Yep, sounds like a plan, looking forward to it, Perry.


----------



## Howlingdog (15/7/11)

Well done Liam, Michael, Ben and Florian. Looking forward to a month of proper AIPA

HD


----------



## browndog (15/7/11)

Well done to all the winners, looking forward to a massive IPA bender with you blokes when they are all on tap!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## starkesbier (15/7/11)

Congrats to all involved. What an awesome prize. Hope to see you there when it goes on tap .

Starkesbier


----------



## NickB (15/7/11)

Nice work guys! Shame I didn't make the cut, but you've gotta try!

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/7/11)

Congrats guys - well done. I'll have to head in there, especially when Florian's is there. Citra, Centennial, Cascade & Willamette sound fantastic (love Citra) and I'm expecting a bulk order of 3 of those 4 coming in from the US in the near future. I'll grab some Galaxy for the Centennial and hammer an APA, if I like Florian's.

This is fantastic news for home brewers. Just another nail in the coffin of the "moonshine" reputation that HB sometimes (often) has.

Great work all.

Goomba


----------



## spaced (15/7/11)

Congratulations to the winners, well deserved I'm sure. Nothing will taste as good as your first drink of your beer from the keg at a real pub.
:beerbang:


----------



## clarkey7 (15/7/11)

Congrats boys,

Well done indeed.

I'm also really looking forward to the month that they are all on tap...just hoping I'll remember it all. :icon_chickcheers: 

PB


----------



## RdeVjun (15/7/11)

Great work lads, well done! :icon_cheers: 

I've sussed out a bus over to Archive from the office when I'm working in the city, no way am I driving! :chug:


----------



## Bribie G (15/7/11)

Well done boys, looks like they still haven't woken up to the delights of Polenta, but early days :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (15/7/11)

NickB said:


> Nice work guys! Shame I didn't make the cut, but you've gotta try!
> 
> Cheers



Yes we can but try, even had a few tonight :icon_cheers: 



> looks like they still haven't woken up to the delights of Polenta, but early days



isn't that an Italian IPA??

h34r:


----------



## NickB (15/7/11)

Osso Bucco IPA :icon_vomit: 

Sampled a jug or so of mine this evening too


----------



## argon (29/8/11)

cough... vote for number 3... cough


----------



## bconnery (31/8/11)

No, vote for Route 56 IPA cough cough...

My beer, 1st off the rank, should be on tap starting tomorrow (Thursday) so head on down to taste and vote for mine, and then head down and try the others later in the month 

View attachment 47975


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/11)

Ben, have you got any stats on that, or is it all secret?

I'm assuming a "for the public" IPA, wouldn't be exceedingly high in IBU?

Goomba


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/11)

IIRC I had a sip of Ben's at the July BABBs meeting and she's hoppy. 
Like you I imagined that because the beers were being judged by the staff at Archive and based on what they'd imagine they could sell, then a lighter hopped version would be advisable. That's what I did with my 2 entries. 

Fail


So last week I dry hopped keg #2 with 40g of Chinook and it's pretty good now. :icon_drunk:


----------



## argon (31/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Ben, have you got any stats on that, or is it all secret?
> 
> I'm assuming a "for the public" IPA, wouldn't be exceedingly high in IBU?
> 
> Goomba



Not at all... my IPA is 85IBU... At 6.5% it's just right. I think the Archive drinkers aren't really your average pub goers drinking XXXX Gold and are used to/chasing a bit more hoppiness.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/11)

Rollon thursday then.

@BribieG - I probably would have done the same thing.

I'm now researching those hop balls, because my current APA (100g at 10m, and a 30 m bittering addition) isn't quite hoppy enough. Just trying to decide between Cascade, Galaxy, Willamette, Citra or Stella...mmmm....... I wonder.

Goomba


----------



## Bribie G (31/8/11)

Argon, did you achieve that 85 IBU mainly with 60min bittering additions, or did you do the massive later hop method? (i.e. 20 minutes whatever)

Edit: Goomba if you can find hop balls then give me a yell. I've got one treasured one that Fourstar kindly brought back from Vietnam for me a couple of years ago, but can't find them anywhere - tried all the Chinese and Koreans in FV etc. Craftbrewer don't stock them any more as they had corrosion problems with the clasp and the little ones from Robin's Kitchen etc are far too small.


----------



## argon (31/8/11)

Bribie G said:


> Argon, did you achieve that 85 IBU mainly with 60min bittering additions, or did you do the massive later hop method? (i.e. 20 minutes whatever)



As below - check out the dry hop additions... that's where all the goodness is. I did the No chill post cube boil thingo (La Methode DeArgonaise) which adds another few IBU and locks in the late hop aroma.

Archive IPA - Blackbeard's Delight
American IPA
Type: All Grain	Date: 19/06/2011
Batch Size (fermenter): 43.00 l	Brewer: Argon
Boil Size: 49.70 l	Asst Brewer:
Boil Time: 60 min	Equipment: 2 Double (50HLT, 50MT, 80K)
Final Bottling Volume: 43.00 l	Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00
Fermentation: My Aging Profile	Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0
Taste Notes:
Ingredients

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
9.36 kg Ale - Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4 85.4 %
0.90 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 SRM) Grain 5 8.2 %
0.45 kg Special B (Dingemans) (147.5 SRM) Grain 6 4.1 %
0.25 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SRM) Grain 7 2.3 %
80.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 24 0.0 IBUs
80.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 22 0.0 IBUs
80.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 23 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 14.2 IBUs
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 13.3 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 11 4.8 IBUs
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 12 10.2 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 13 10.9 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 14 3.1 IBUs
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 15 6.6 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 16 7.0 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 17 2.3 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 18 5.2 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 20 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [5.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 19 0.0 IBUs
3.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins) Water Agent 10 -
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
4.00 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 -
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 ml] Yeast 21 -
Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG	Measured Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG	Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.2 %	Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.6 %
Bitterness: 77.6 IBUs	Calories: 585.1 kCal/12 oz
Est Color: 14.9 SRM


----------



## bconnery (31/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Rollon thursday then.
> 
> @BribieG - I probably would have done the same thing.
> 
> ...



I tried to make something at the lower end of an IPA malt and alcohol wise, but hoppy enough to be a US IPA, without being out of balance. 
The beer was actually pretty much what I intended, although I cam up a little short on my planned OG on the day. 
A slightly higher OG (1056) at Bacchus/Craftbrewer, combined with their good attenuation, has turned my beer into a 6.1% beer by the time it hits the keg, so it will be interesting to taste the difference 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 16.00 l 
Boil Size: 20.00 l
Bottling Volume: 16.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 60.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3000.00 g Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 2 87.0 % 
250.00 g Dark Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (80.0 EBC Grain 3 7.2 % 
200.00 g Carabelge (29.6 EBC) Grain 4 5.8 % 
20.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
5.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 9.6 IBUs 
5.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 10.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Chinook [11.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 14.3 IBUs 
15.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 15.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 11.1 IBUs 
10.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Aroma Steep 1.0 mi Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Aroma Steep 1.0 min Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
0.50 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 mins) Water Agent 8 - 
1.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
1.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 mins Water Agent 7 -


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/11)

I tell you what, the hopping schedules between argon and ben's beers (except dry hop quantity) are pretty well exactly the same. Replacing Cascade (argon) with Centennial (bconnery) is almost a like-for-like replacement.

IBU very similar.

Great to see recipes. I mean, it's not like you can get the Holgate Hop Thief's recipe. I reckon AHB members should head down and get the beers, just to support the homecraftbrew scene and show archive that they continue to be onto something, when they pioneer these sort of ideas (and beers).

I might use the schedule to do an IPA with what I've got (tons of cascade, citra, willamette and galaxy). I've an ESB to produce first (partly to celebrate the fact that there is a brewery in England producing camra-backed ales with my last name. It's in the blood!) and a wei to produce after that.

Goomba

Goomba


----------



## Ross (31/8/11)

Beer drinkers,

Ben's beer will be going on tap Monday 5th September.


Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (31/8/11)

Ross said:


> Beer drinkers,
> 
> Ben's beer will be going on tap Monday 5th September.
> 
> ...


So does that mean they'll change them on a Monday each time, dependent on sales? So its likely next Friday or Saturday night will be my weekend to try it?


----------



## Snow (31/8/11)

Ross said:


> Beer drinkers,
> 
> Ben's beer will be going on tap Monday 5th September.
> 
> ...


D'oh! I'm heading down there tomorrow for lunch and was looking forward to getting a taste of BC's IPA. Oh well, I guess i'll have to go back next week.....  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Florian (31/8/11)

Brewers and Drinkers,

my beer will be on tap the second week of September, so please ignore the numbering on the Archive Flyer. 

I had a little sneak preview of the finished product at the brewery on Saturday, right after it was freshly kegged and carbonated, and it seems to live up to the hype. 

The main hops used are Citra, Cascade, Centennial and Willamette, bittered to 58 IBU, with a small addition of Amarillo for good measure. All hops are flown in from the US as the label suggests.
The grain bill contains amongst the usual suspects also 40% of Bohemian Pilsner malt and a balanced dose of Carahell.

I welcome anyone to give it a try at the Archive bar from Monday 12th September. On tap for one week only, so organise your leave pass now.


----------



## winkle (31/8/11)

Florian said:


> Brewers and Drinkers,
> 
> my beer will be on tap the second week of September, so please ignore the numbering on the Archive Flyer.
> 
> ...



Let me know when you're going  Could be a fair number of trips down to Archive this coming month.


----------



## bconnery (2/9/11)

winkle said:


> Let me know when you're going  Could be a fair number of trips down to Archive this coming month.



I'll be heading down Friday 9th for a sampling of mine, and a few others no doubt 

I also plan to drop in Monday night, and maybe again in between


----------



## NickB (2/9/11)

Might be able to make it....


----------



## bconnery (5/9/11)

The 4 winners of the IPA competition go on tap starting today.
They will be on one each week, changing on Mondays (at least that's the current plan).

5/9 Ben Connery - Route 56 IPA
12/9 Florian Loehr - FlyPA
19/9 Michael McShanag - Blackbeard's Delight
26/9 Liam Ahearn - Ryeld Chiald

There may be a day at the end where all 4 are on tap, but why take the chance , head on down and try a tasty IPA each week and don't forget to vote for your favourite!

Cheers
Ben


----------



## bconnery (8/9/11)

bconnery said:


> No, vote for Route 56 IPA cough cough...
> 
> My beer, 1st off the rank, should be on tap starting tomorrow (Thursday) so head on down to taste and vote for mine, and then head down and try the others later in the month
> 
> View attachment 47975






bconnery said:


> The 4 winners of the IPA competition go on tap starting today.
> They will be on one each week, changing on Mondays (at least that's the current plan).
> 
> 5/9 Ben Connery - Route 56 IPA
> ...


Shameless bump  
Head down this month to try some tasty IPAs and don't forget to vote!


----------



## chunckious (8/9/11)

Went there last night B.
Sampled, and filled out the rating card. So nice I bought another. Nice and fruity.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Paul H (8/9/11)

bconnery said:


> Shameless bump
> Head down this month to try some tasty IPAs and don't forget to vote!



Vote for who?

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## bconnery (8/9/11)

Paul H said:


> Vote for who?
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul


Labor of course! 
(Disclaimer in an attempt to stop any political posturing in the thread: This is an in-joke aimed purely at Paul's political preferences and in no way represents anything at all...)

I was trying to be diplomatic but stuff it, vote Route 56, vote often!


----------



## argon (8/9/11)

bconnery said:


> I was trying to be diplomatic but stuff it, vote Route 56 Blackbeard's Delight, vote often!




Fixed


----------



## argon (8/9/11)

Sitting down to one of Ben's Route 56 IPAs now over lunch.

Who knows what I'll put down on the card... 'tis a great beer. I'm torn.


----------



## bconnery (8/9/11)

argon said:


> Sitting down to one of Ben's Route 56 IPAs now over lunch.
> 
> Who knows what I'll put down on the card... 'tis a great beer. I'm torn.


Rate it all 5s!
And then vote it second  

This advice applies only to you though, everyone else should vote for me!


----------



## NickB (8/9/11)

I'll be there tomorrow Ben, but I won't be able to hang around long - double booked for the evening. Instead, I'll be heading in a bit earlier and trying a couple of beers. Anyone else keen for an early start? Was thinking somewhere between 3 and 4....???

Cheers!


----------



## bconnery (9/9/11)

NickB said:


> I'll be there tomorrow Ben, but I won't be able to hang around long - double booked for the evening. Instead, I'll be heading in a bit earlier and trying a couple of beers. Anyone else keen for an early start? Was thinking somewhere between 3 and 4....???
> 
> Cheers!


I won't be making it until 6/6:30. Have to dump the kids drop the kids off for their sleepover first then come back in.


----------



## Florian (9/9/11)

And here's the link to the Article found in today's Courier mail:

http://www.couriermail.com.au/ipad/beer-fa...a-1226132313915


----------



## bconnery (9/9/11)

Florian said:


> And here's the link to the Article found in today's Courier mail:
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/ipad/beer-fa...a-1226132313915



Look at those Black IPAs


----------



## winkle (9/9/11)

I'll get down tomorrow lunchtime for a few.
_(I am open to bribes Ben  )_


----------



## bconnery (9/9/11)

winkle said:


> I'll get down tomorrow lunchtime for a few.
> _(I am open to bribes Ben  )_


Vote for me and you'll get beer!


----------



## Shed101 (9/9/11)

bconnery said:


> Look at those Black IPAs



 

Well done guys


----------



## Paul H (9/9/11)

Florian said:


> And here's the link to the Article found in today's Courier mail:
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/ipad/beer-fa...a-1226132313915



Geez the club membership isn't getting any prettier  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## bconnery (9/9/11)

Paul H said:


> Geez the club membership isn't getting any prettier
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul


It almost was...

Then you rejoined


----------



## NickB (9/9/11)

Bumping for the afternoon crowd!


----------



## Shed101 (9/9/11)

NickB said:


> Bumping for the afternoon crowd!



No need to rub it in :angry:  

Have on for me. Still got that Schwarz for you btw.


----------



## NickB (9/9/11)

Will do! Mind you, this rain in making life difficult ATM


----------



## Paul H (9/9/11)

bconnery said:


> It almost was...
> 
> Then you rejoined



touche!


----------



## NickB (9/9/11)

Drinking a schooner of Ben's Route 56 now. Classic AIPA colour, slight citrus hops on the nose (although served far too cold), big hit of bitterness and US hops up front, slight grassiness in the finish. Tasty and most certainly a dangerous session beer at 6.5%!

Cheers


----------



## browndog (9/9/11)

NickB said:


> Drinking a schooner of Ben's Route 56 now. Classic AIPA colour, slight citrus hops on the nose (although served far too cold), big hit of bitterness and US hops up front, slight grassiness in the finish. Tasty and most certainly a dangerous session beer at 6.5%!
> 
> Cheers




Nick, I believe it is 5.6%, so you can have a couple more mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (9/9/11)

No worries, is in the beer list at 6.5% though! False advertising... Wonder if there's a free beer in it for me!


----------



## NickB (9/9/11)

Have to say Ben, every time I've hit the bar tonight, people have been hammering your beer!! Nicely nicely! Is a damn good beer, and as a session beer, would definitely sneak up on you. Just don't hammer the LC Imperial
stouts afterwards.... Good beer though!!!!!!


----------



## NickB (9/9/11)

So, anyone whom cares and/or notices, I'm in the back bar. Bring your drinking shoes/glasses. Ahem.


----------



## Florian (9/9/11)

Would love to get out tonight and try Ben's beer, not sure if it happens though, waiting for the wife to finish work which might still be a while. If not I hope to be able to quickly sneak in between commitments over the weekend.


----------



## RdeVjun (9/9/11)

Had a Route 56 yesterday, think I'm warming to the IPA.  
Hope I can get in to try all the others, well done lads. :beerbang: 

Ps. Shame to miss you Nick, agreed with the LC Dreadnought, its a fearsome sucker but pretty yum, the Cunning Ninjas anaesthetised me though!


----------



## kram (12/9/11)

Congrats guys. Was at Archive Sat night and spotted some familiar names on a poster. Had the Route 56, good job Ben! Will have to get back to try the others


----------



## Paul H (12/9/11)

kram said:


> Congrats guys. Was at Archive Sat night and spotted some familiar names on a poster. Had the Route 56, good job Ben! Will have to get back to try the others



The once was a brewer that went by the name of kram.

:icon_cheers: 


Paul


----------



## Florian (12/9/11)

Mine went on tap lunchtime today.

Hope some of you will be able to make it this week. I'll head in tonight around 9ish or a bit earlier.


----------



## spaced (12/9/11)

Florian said:


> Mine went on tap lunchtime today.
> 
> Hope some of you will be able to make it this week. I'll head in tonight around 9ish or a bit earlier.




Ahhh Back when hosties were hotties.


----------



## chunckious (13/9/11)

Anyone got any feedback for Florian's FlyPA?
I'll be there on Thursday to throw a couple back.


----------



## winkle (13/9/11)

I'll get in some time before Sunday. 
Knowing Florian brewed it, I expect really good things :icon_cheers: .


----------



## RdeVjun (13/9/11)

Thursday afternoon/ evening I'll swing by and give FlyPA a try. Walking over from the city at knockoff time, so around 500- 530, what time are you likely to be there Chunkious? :icon_cheers:


----------



## chunckious (13/9/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Thursday afternoon/ evening I'll swing by and give FlyPA a try. Walking over from the city at knockoff time, so around 500- 530, what time are you likely to be there Chunkious? :icon_cheers:



Hey Rde, I'll be there sippin away between 6.00 - 8.00. Always in the back bar. Look for the sexy lady with the drunk....that'll be me and the wife :icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (13/9/11)

Cool, back bar after 6pm, sounds fine. I'll probably be identifiable as the lonely drunk simpleton with glasses! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chunckious (13/9/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Cool, back bar after 6pm, sounds fine. I'll probably be identifiable as the lonely drunk simpleton with glasses! :icon_cheers:



Looking forward to it mate.
-Greg


----------



## winkle (13/9/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Cool, back bar after 6pm, sounds fine. I'll probably be identifiable as the lonely drunk simpleton with glasses! :icon_cheers:


Hmm, I'll see if I'm allowed out during the week at night :icon_cheers:


----------



## chunckious (13/9/11)

winkle said:


> Hmm, I'll see if I'm allowed out during the week at night :icon_cheers:



I'm experienced at forging Hall Passes if need be.......


----------



## Florian (13/9/11)

I was planning at coming in Thursday night as well, but just realised that my wife is in Canberra for the day, and I can't leave before she's back home. So I won't be there before 9:30. Are you guys having a late one on Thursday?
Otherwise I might come in Wednesday or Friday night. I think Saturday afternoon the inlaws are coming in for a meal and pint.


----------



## winkle (13/9/11)

Dunno about 9.30pm if I supposed to be in work early Friday, but I could make Saturday lunch a fall back position.


----------



## bconnery (13/9/11)

I'm going out on Saturday so plan to be there in the afternoon sometime, if I haven't been in before hand...


----------



## chunckious (13/9/11)

Florian said:


> I was planning at coming in Thursday night as well, but just realised that my wife is in Canberra for the day, and I can't leave before she's back home. So I won't be there before 9:30. Are you guys having a late one on Thursday?
> Otherwise I might come in Wednesday or Friday night. I think Saturday afternoon the inlaws are coming in for a meal and pint.



That's usually around my roll out time mate. Would love to catch up with you in your moment of glory :icon_chickcheers: 
To many nice beers at ridiculous alcohol %'s, wil be comatosed and un-coherent if I wear out my welcome.


----------



## Ross (13/9/11)

I'll be in for a taster Thurs evening while dropping off Micheal's beers for the following week.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Florian (13/9/11)

Not sure now if i go Thursday night, sounds like everyone is gone by the time i rock up (assuming that Ross delivers before 9:30)

Saturday will be more like a late afternoon, depending on when the inlaws get in, hard to predict, really. 
Have been in late last night for a quick one, actually saw a few people asking for my beer.

Guess I might just head in tomorrow night and go from there.


----------



## RdeVjun (13/9/11)

I'll try to stick around Florian, would be grand to catch up with you, particularly while your beer is on tap. Last time I was there I was starting to sense some wobbly boot by around 7PM, I think then the Ninjas snuk up on me with multiple karate chops to the liver, but I made it back to my digs on the bus, no sweat. :icon_drunk:


----------



## chunckious (13/9/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Last time I was there I was starting to sense some wobbly boot by around 7PM, I think then the Ninjas snuk up on me with multiple karate chops to the liver, but I made it back to my digs on the bus, no sweat. :icon_drunk:



Last of the Wild Mohicans folks. Respect!! :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (13/9/11)

I'll duck in for a taste on Friday night....be there from 6.30ish till 1hr past when I should have left... :icon_chickcheers: 

PB


----------



## Florian (15/9/11)

RdeVjun said:


> I'll try to stick around Florian, would be grand to catch up with you, particularly while your beer is on tap. Last time I was there I was starting to sense some wobbly boot by around 7PM, I think then the Ninjas snuk up on me with multiple karate chops to the liver, but I made it back to my digs on the bus, no sweat. :icon_drunk:



Sounds good R, I'll head in straight from the airport, so hopefully it should be more 9 than 9:30. Maybe a few others might be able to stick around as well.


----------



## Florian (15/9/11)

Just spoke to the wife, there is a fair chance that she could catch an earlier flight back, meaning I would turn up at Archive way earlier. Fingers crossed...


----------



## winkle (15/9/11)

Nice beer Florian :icon_cheers: 
I had to abandon Ralph there unsupervised (damm work next day), hope you catch up with him.


----------



## Fents (16/9/11)

fro all reports from two of the kooinda boys your IPA is a cracker florian, top work.


----------



## Florian (16/9/11)

Thanks Winkle and Fents. Was good to catch up with Ralph and Chankious last night, shame you couldn't stick around, Winkle. Ended up drinking with the Kooinda boys until they almost swept us out of the venue, came home way too late...

Will be back Saturday.


----------



## winkle (16/9/11)

Florian said:


> Thanks Winkle and Fents. Was good to catch up with Ralph and Chankious last night, shame you couldn't stick around, Winkle. Ended up drinking with the Kooinda boys until they almost swept us out of the venue, came home way too late...
> 
> Will be back Saturday.



He he, (ahem) I showed remarkable will-power stopping at two even though I could hear the Brewdog tap calling to me.
I'm not driving next time 

Edit: apparently there's a new bar opened just up the road on Vulture Street called "The End" with craft beer on tap. We could have a craft beer precinct happening in West End (it would make a pub crawl easy  ).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/9/11)

sipping on fly ipa as i type this. nice work florian, the day my homebrew gets to this standard i'll be a very happy man. Sadly didn't make it in last week to try ben's.


----------



## seamad (16/9/11)

Going out for dinneer at a spanish restuarant called Ortiga tomorrow and have an early booking so will be finished 8ish, havent been to either, are they fairly close?


----------



## chunckious (16/9/11)

Had a awesome night Thursday. Was cool to meet Ralph (thanks for the tix and advice) and Florian (Nice one mate :beer
The Kooi boys were certainly impressed with FlyPA.....those lads are on a trip.....
Is "The End" Ross`s joint?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/9/11)

seamad said:


> Going out for dinneer at a spanish restuarant called Ortiga tomorrow and have an early booking so will be finished 8ish, havent been to either, are they fairly close?


not really, Ortiga is in the valley. Archive is about a 10min cab ride across the river. Totally worth it.


----------



## bconnery (16/9/11)

seamad said:


> Going out for dinneer at a spanish restuarant called Ortiga tomorrow and have an early booking so will be finished 8ish, havent been to either, are they fairly close?


cab or catch the 199 bus to almost right outside the door to Archive


----------



## RdeVjun (16/9/11)

Great to catch up with the team on Thursday night. :icon_cheers: I too was home way too late, but was functioning OK this morning, would've been even better if I'd taken a leaf out of Winkle's book! Florian's FlyPA is a cracker too, well worth dropping in for a sample. :icon_drunk: 
Hope to catch up with the Kooinda lads again in the Food & Wine Tent at Carnival of Flowers this weekend where I'm told there will be a few of their beers on tap.


----------



## Ross (17/9/11)

Chunkious said:


> Had a awesome night Thursday. Was cool to meet Ralph (thanks for the tix and advice) and Florian (Nice one mate :beer
> The Kooi boys were certainly impressed with FlyPA.....those lads are on a trip.....
> Is "The End" Ross`s joint?



Sorry I missed you Thursday night, I had to install a kegerator up at Petrie & was already running late after beers at Archive & the End Bar.
The End Bar bar isn't mine, we just make 2 of their beers.


cheers Ross


----------



## argon (19/9/11)

I'm heading up to Archive for lunch now... why not?... only the greatest beer ever to hit the taps will be on.


----------



## chunckious (19/9/11)

argon said:


> I'm heading up to Archive for lunch now... why not?... only the greatest beer ever to hit the taps will be on.
> 
> View attachment 48417



Will be there Thursday Arvo Argon to get my scurvy on....


----------



## winkle (19/9/11)

Chunkious said:


> Will be there Thursday Arvo Argon to get my scurvy on....



Maybe Weds or Friday for me - I should have recovered from hop overload by then B)


----------



## argon (19/9/11)

I'll be there thursday too.


Baby in the house + 4.5hrs sleep + 2 x 6.5% schooners over lunch = sleepy argon


----------



## winkle (19/9/11)

argon said:


> I'll be there thursday too.
> 
> 
> Baby in the house + 4.5hrs sleep + 2 x 6.5% schooners over lunch = sleepy argon



No BABBs?


----------



## chunckious (19/9/11)

argon said:


> I'll be there thursday too.



I'll be in the back bar with my bro for most of the arvo. Hope to meet up mate :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## argon (19/9/11)

oops yes... at BABBs instead... maybe Friday instead with lunch in Saturday already booked in.

BTW Perry thanks for the silver medal!

Edit: ah why not see if i can get there thursday as well


----------



## bconnery (20/9/11)

Tasting yours right now. Another good IPA argon! Like the flavour of this one a lot. Trying not to be biased towards mine but must admit I am leaning towards the combination of balance and flavour in mine so far... Very drinkable this one too though...


----------



## argon (20/9/11)

Thanks mate... Yeah i thought your ipa was very sessionable... Could drink alot of it. Wheras mine is perhaps a 2 or 3 schooners only as it can get a little intense in volume. Doesn't stop me at home though.

Tell me Ben, the one I had yesterday, I thought had the ever slightest hint of smoked malt... Maybe from the toasty victory? Didn't come through in the homebrew version.


----------



## winkle (20/9/11)

argon said:


> Thanks mate... Yeah i thought your ipa was very sessionable... Could drink alot of it. Wheras mine is perhaps a 2 or 3 schooners only as it can get a little intense in volume. Doesn't stop me at home though.
> 
> Tell me Ben, the one I had yesterday, I thought had the ever slightest hint of smoked malt... Maybe from the toasty victory? Didn't come through in the homebrew version.



Hmmm, I could see how a touch of smoke would be attractive in one of these. I may just have to drop a bit into the next home batch :icon_cheers:.


> BTW Perry thanks for the silver medal!



You're welcome - there were some really good beers there that only needed some minor tweaking to score really high.


----------



## argon (22/9/11)

going to Archive again for lunch at 1


----------



## bconnery (22/9/11)

argon said:


> Thanks mate... Yeah i thought your ipa was very sessionable... Could drink alot of it. Wheras mine is perhaps a 2 or 3 schooners only as it can get a little intense in volume. Doesn't stop me at home though.
> 
> Tell me Ben, the one I had yesterday, I thought had the ever slightest hint of smoked malt... Maybe from the toasty victory? Didn't come through in the homebrew version.



Can't say as I noticed it behind the hops


----------



## argon (22/9/11)

Didn't note it today, either... neither did the group i was with. Just me trying to pick faults in beer. Do it all the time. <_<


----------



## bconnery (23/9/11)

Anyone planning on going by tonight?
I'm trying to decide whether to head out to watch sport or head home and channel flick...

Good beer at both places 
They are starting to all recognise me at Archive though, I've been in a fair bit of late


----------



## winkle (23/9/11)

bconnery said:


> Anyone planning on going by tonight?
> I'm trying to decide whether to head out to watch sport or head home and channel flick...
> 
> Good beer at both places
> They are starting to all recognise me at Archive though, I've been in a fair bit of late



When the bouncers know you by name its probably time to visit some other bars as well.

I'm up for channel surfing, but if forced to go out for dinner then Archive will on for pre-dinner drinks


----------



## lock (23/9/11)

argon said:


> I'm heading up to Archive for lunch now... why not?... only the greatest beer ever to hit the taps will be on.



I was lucky enough to have a pre-dinner blackbeard last night and it was very enjoyable. Great flavour and aroma. :icon_drool2: 

Really showed me how far I have to go with my IPA.


----------



## winkle (23/9/11)

OK I'll be there within the hour :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (23/9/11)

winkle said:


> OK I'll be there within the hour :icon_cheers:


I'm catching up with a mate at the PIg & Whistle Eagle St now. 
Might swing by Archive after all the sport is finished...


----------



## Ross (23/9/11)

I had one with TidalPete at lunchtime, it's tasting bloody beautiful.

Just dropped off Liam's beers for next week.

Cheers Ross


----------



## argon (23/9/11)

Was planning to be in there from 5 - 6 tonight with a big group from work. Unfortunately couldn't make it due to a few consultants not delivering. :angry: others from work went anyway. But i'm on my way home now. Hope it's getting smashed tonight with plenty of votes.

Will be in there Sunday at midday for lunch with the family and some friends if anyone's around, drop in and say hello.

Edit: some one remember to chuck liam's beer out the back so it's in the sun for us... Probably needs a bit more conditioning time!


----------



## winkle (24/9/11)

argon said:


> Was planning to be in there from 5 - 6 tonight with a big group from work. Unfortunately couldn't make it due to a few consultants not delivering. :angry: others from work went anyway. But i'm on my way home now. Hope it's getting smashed tonight with plenty of votes.
> 
> Will be in there Sunday at midday for lunch with the family and some friends if anyone's around, drop in and say hello.
> 
> Edit: some one remember to chuck liam's beer out the back so it's in the sun for us... Probably needs a bit more conditioning time!


Was good, even SWMBO and son liked it + I got maggoted :icon_cheers: 
Not driving rates soooooo goood.


----------



## chunckious (24/9/11)

Threw a couple of them back on Thursday. Bloody nice drop....my favourite of the 3 so far. Well done argon.


----------



## argon (25/9/11)

In now out the back with the family knocking back a few of Blackbeard's. Might just have to compare it to a brewdog hardcore. :chug:


----------



## RdeVjun (25/9/11)

argon said:


> In now out the back with the family knocking back a few of Blackbeard's. Might just have to compare it to a brewdog hardcore. :chug:


Would love to join you argon, but I'm stuck here in Toowoomba... :angry: Brewing beer though! B)


----------



## browndog (25/9/11)

Is there any truth to the rumor that in the week after Liam's beer goes on, all four will be on tap?

-Browndog


----------



## bconnery (25/9/11)

browndog said:


> Is there any truth to the rumor that in the week after Liam's beer goes on, all four will be on tap?
> 
> -Browndog


It's as true as any rumour can be Browndog. They definitely have the kegs kept aside, the definitely plan to do so, but the mechanics of taking up 4 taps may require some juggling.


----------



## browndog (25/9/11)

bconnery said:


> It's as true as any rumour can be Browndog. They definitely have the kegs kept aside, the definitely plan to do so, but the mechanics of taking up 4 taps may require some juggling.



Sweet, then the Ipswich boys will have to avail themselves of Brisbane's world class rail system in that week!


----------



## argon (25/9/11)

I've also only heard vague rumours and off the cuff comments from staff. But if it is on, I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Ross (26/9/11)

From today's Archive Newsletter:

Liam Ahearns - Ryeld Chiald
BABBS ROUND 2

Week 4 of Babbs IPA hombrewed competition sees an all-new bittersweet
sensation grace our taps.
This is a big bold American style IPA from Liam Ahern
boasts a fresh citrus aroma, firm bitterness and
pleasant resinous hop flavours. This is balanced
by a complex maltiness which includes flavours
of toasted malt and caramel sweetness. A very
satisfying and sessionable IPA, which sticks
out from the crowd
Make sure to cast your vote when you grab a
schooner over the bar.
ALL FOUR IPAS WILL GO ON TAP NEXT WEEK FOR
A SIDE BY SIDE COMPARISSON - STAY TUNED FOR DETAILS

Let's organise a time next week & get into them  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Samuel Adams (26/9/11)

Ross said:


> ALL FOUR IPAS WILL GO ON TAP NEXT WEEK FOR
> A SIDE BY SIDE COMPARISSON - STAY TUNED FOR DETAILS
> 
> Let's organise a time next week & get into them
> ...


Hell yeah !!!
I'll be making a big effort to get in sometime that week to try all 4.
Tried Blackbeard and was very impressed, nice work argon !
Didn't get prompted to vote though ? I'll make sure I do when I try all 4 side by side


----------



## Batz (26/9/11)

> ALL FOUR IPAS WILL GO ON TAP NEXT WEEK FOR
> A SIDE BY SIDE COMPARISSON - STAY TUNED FOR DETAILS



I can feel a rail trip from the Sunny Coast as well, who up to it?


----------



## azrebb (26/9/11)

Batz said:


> I can feel a rail trip from the Sunny Coast as well, who up to it?



I'm keen but not sure I'll have the time... :unsure:


----------



## winkle (26/9/11)

Thursday week could be a big nite, eeeehhhaarrrhhhh B) .
Saturday could be more sensible though :unsure: .


----------



## Batz (26/9/11)

azrebb said:


> I'm keen but not sure I'll have the time... :unsure:




My problem as well, I'm rebuilding a 70 metre retaining wall as of this Wednesday. Then I gotta go and fix some stinky power station, life's tough at the top. :lol: :lol:


----------



## browndog (26/9/11)

Well, if all four are going to be on for a week, then surely friday or saturday night is the go. Lets lock in a day.

-Browndog


----------



## argon (26/9/11)

Friday night: argon

Saturday night:


----------



## Shed101 (26/9/11)

Friday night: 
argon
shed101 (outside chance ...)

Saturday night:


----------



## bconnery (26/9/11)

Friday night:
argon
shed101 (outside chance ...)\
bconnery (If I can organise a babysitter. Heading to Melbourne on the Saturday so definitely a no go for then)

Saturday night:


----------



## bradsbrew (26/9/11)

Friday night:
argon
shed101 (outside chance ...)\
bconnery (If I can organise a babysitter. Heading to Melbourne on the Saturday so definitely a no go for then)
bradsbrew- the night before system wars could be dangerous?

Saturday night: Saturday arv after system wars perhaps?

Would be good to get in for a Pint of each with some fellow beer nerds.


----------



## winkle (26/9/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Friday night:
> argon
> shed101 (outside chance ...)\
> bconnery (If I can organise a babysitter. Heading to Melbourne on the Saturday so definitely a no go for then)
> ...



Hmmm, system wars then straight to Archive? What could possibly go wrong????


----------



## RdeVjun (26/9/11)

Thursday night:
RdeVjun - I've now done two of the Thursday night Archive IPA sessions and after both I still fronted up at work the following morning, so don't be afraid! B) 

Friday night:
argon
shed101 (outside chance ...)
bconnery (If I can organise a babysitter. Heading to Melbourne on the Saturday so definitely a no go for then)
bradsbrew- the night before system wars could be dangerous?

Saturday night: Saturday arv after system wars perhaps?


----------



## Bribie G (26/9/11)

I'll need a pint (one only  ) after the system bitch day






edit: is this stuff growlerable?


----------



## chunckious (26/9/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Thursday night:
> RdeVjun - I've now done two of the Thursday night Archive IPA sessions and after both I still fronted up at work the following morning, so don't be afraid! B)
> Chunkious and SWMBO - As long as the staff let me in after last Thursday's antics....... :icon_drunk:
> Friday night:
> ...


----------



## chunckious (26/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> I'll need a pint (one only  ) after the system bitch day
> 
> 
> View attachment 48584
> ...



Nah mate, only the back taps are for growling out.


----------



## winkle (27/9/11)

Day off on Friday so a change of plans.

Friday night:
argon
shed101 (outside chance ...)
bconnery (If I can organise a babysitter. Heading to Melbourne on the Saturday so definitely a no go for then)
bradsbrew- the night before system wars could be dangerous?
Winkle - I'll keep an i on u Brad and chase away any nubiles that try and lead you astray :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/9/11)

I also have friday off, and will be heading in for lunch / afternoon session. probably won't hang around for friday night though.


----------



## winkle (27/9/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I also have friday off, and will be heading in for lunch / afternoon session. probably won't hang around for friday night though.



I should see you there mid afternoon, possibly scribbling on BCJP scoresheets to try and come up with a ranking.
Daz, late lunch mate???


----------



## argon (27/9/11)

winkle said:


> I should see you there mid afternoon, possibly scribbling on BCJP scoresheets to try and come up with a ranking.
> Daz, late lunch mate???


I do believe you've already done that... just use the scoring you did for QABC to determine the winner h34r: h34r:


----------



## winkle (27/9/11)

argon said:


> I do believe you've already done that... just use the scoring you did for QABC to determine the winner h34r: h34r:


----------



## bconnery (27/9/11)

argon said:


> I do believe you've already done that... just use the scoring you did for QABC to determine the winner h34r: h34r:



He can't do that, the best beer wasn't in the QABC


----------



## DKS (27/9/11)

winkle said:


> I should see you there mid afternoon, possibly scribbling on BCJP scoresheets to try and come up with a ranking.
> Daz, late lunch mate???



I called in today and tried Liams Ryeld Chiald. Very nice indeed. 
Got a glimps of the new extensions Looks nice about 3/4 the size again as the area there now. 
Ill be dropping in again Friday arvo but only having one or two.
Daz

Edit; Barman told me the 4 Babbs IPAs go on tap together for the openning of the new bar.


----------



## winkle (27/9/11)

bconnery said:


> He can't do that, the best beer wasn't in the QABC



And we are really talking about drinkability here not just "fit-to-style" as well  - well thats my excuse for yet another session anyway.


----------



## DKS (27/9/11)

Oh shit! Now Im confused I just re-read previous posts. Set me straight please.Have I got this right.
Winkle wants to meet this Friday for late lunch and beer.?
Ross was calling for a Babbs / AHB gathering to make a night of it and ruin our livers and this melds with all 4 IPAs and new bar openning on the following Friday?

Daz


----------



## Florian (27/9/11)

bconnery said:


> He can't do that, the best beer wasn't in the QABC



Can't remember telling you that I didn't enter mine into QABC. But thanks for the compliment anyway!


----------



## winkle (27/9/11)

DKS said:


> Oh shit! Now Im confused I just re-read previous posts. Set me straight please.Have I got this right.
> Winkle wants to meet this Friday for late lunch and beer.?
> Ross was calling for a Babbs / AHB gathering to make a night of it and ruin our livers and this melds with all 4 IPAs and new bar openning on the following Friday?
> 
> Daz


Liam's beer is on right now Daz, all the kegs should be on next week for a side-by-side taste-off : hence my suggestion of late lunch on the 7th, others guys are planning to get there a bit later.
System wars is on the 8th @ Rossco's and a possie were planning to go direct to Archive afterwards.
You know more about the bar extension than I do.
Archive changes its plans pretty often though.
As clear as the Brisbane River  .


----------



## Shed101 (27/9/11)

winkle said:


> Liam's beer is on right now Daz, all the kegs should be on next week for a side-by-side taste-off : hence my suggestion of late lunch on the 7th, others guys are planning to get there a bit later.
> System wars is on the 8th @ Rossco's and a possie were planning to go direct to Archive afterwards.
> You know more about the bar extension than I do.
> Archive changes its plans pretty often though.
> As clear as the Brisbane River  .



Oh well I got completely the wrong end of the stick here ... I thought it was this Friday.

Definitely can't make the 7th. Oh well I guess I'll get to read all about it anyway


----------



## mccuaigm (28/9/11)

If it's the 7th, I might be a chance too


----------



## chunckious (28/9/11)

Where are they putting the new bar......nobody farkin tells me anything.


----------



## The Scientist (28/9/11)




----------



## chunckious (29/9/11)

What time are you rockin' up at Ralph?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/9/11)

oh right _next_ friday. well I'm heading in tomorrow anyway


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (29/9/11)

Guys, 

Just so everyone is clear on this:

1. All four Babbs IPA's will be on tap in the Archive next door bar as of next week. (Open Tuesday night - Sunday)

2. After next week we will tally all the votes and declare a winner.

3. There is no new bar, Archive Next door bar has been there four a year now.


If anyone ever needs any information on whats going on at Archive, don't hesitate to email me [email protected], and if any of you guys ever come in, make yourself known to the bar staff, ask them to get Dan, and I will endeavor to come and have a beer with you; I would love to put some faces to names.

Cheers guys.


----------



## chunckious (29/9/11)

G'Day Dan,

I'm Greg.
Thanks for the hops......your Black IPA was fuckin awesome.
Talk soon


----------



## Snow (29/9/11)

Well I can't make the 7th, but I am going in this arvo to try Liam's beer, which will mean I've tried all 4 IPAs. Liam, it's gonna have to be good to top Florian's version  

Dan, thanks from me also for the hops. Looking forward to brewing with them in the next week or 2. I'll bring you in a sample when it's done.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Ross (29/9/11)

Dave Clarke & myself are heading up next Wednesday.

Starting at 5.30pm sharp at Kerbside Lounge Bar. Constance Street (Ann Street End), Fortitude Valley for Hump Day Brewdog tasting.
Then with Matt Kirkegaard in tow we'll be heading to the End Bar (73 Vulture Street) where they'll be some Bacchus Beers on tap, & then on to Archive Bar to do a side by side on the IPA's.

If you fancy joining us, you can book the Hump Day tasting through the link above.

Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (29/9/11)

Heading over now to try it. 
Let's see if it is my second favourite or not


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/10/11)

enjoyed the Ryeld Chiald yesterday afternoon. Such an interesting and delicious beer, there is a lot going on. I introduced a few of the lads to IPAs with it, response was 
"gee that was an experience, what was it called? I'll have another"

also, the Mrs got me a new camera so I bandied about all day taking photos of beers at the Brewhouse, The End, and Archive. yiew!


----------



## bconnery (3/10/11)

Archive have announced the winner and it is the excellent Blackbeard's Delight

Congratulations argon, a top notch beer!


----------



## NickB (3/10/11)

Well done Michael!


----------



## RdeVjun (3/10/11)

Wow, well done argon! :super: 
And of course to everyone who participated, many thanks indeed! :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (3/10/11)

Well done Michael, it was a worthy winner :icon_drool2: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/10/11)

Congrats michael.

Does this mean that archive do a repeat batch? Or does it get a semi-permanent place in the tap line up (such as permanent gets at archive - they change so frequently! - gotta love it)?

Now that it's a commercial beer, does this mean argon can no longer enter lest he upsets the brewing fraternity 

Seriously - did you dry hop and if so, what with?

Well done again,

Goomba


----------



## Bribie G (3/10/11)

Well done - that was the BIAB version, did you say?


----------



## argon (3/10/11)

Wow! Cheers all... never expected it to get up. Testament to Ross and Bill's brewing really. (and my ability to ballot stuff h34r: )

@LRG... Not sure what happens now. Expect nothing, anything's a bonus. Recipe is in my sig... biggest dry hop i've ever done. May have to withdraw my entry from AABC then.

@BribieG... unfortunately not mate. Your edging slightly toward 3V doom anyway. It was La Methode Argonoise though... actually the subject in the guide IIRC

Might have to try and get in there Friday night for a 4 way tasting session then.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/10/11)

'twas a joke, to be surrrrre, Blackbeard.

Besides, Ross and Bill brewed it, so the recipe is still an amateur recipe prepared on professional equipment by professional brewers.

It'll be interesting to see how it goes in the national comp.

Goomba


----------



## argon (3/10/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> 'twas a joke, to be surrrrre, Blackbeard.
> 
> Besides, Ross and Bill brewed it, so the recipe is still an amateur recipe prepared on professional equipment by professional brewers.
> 
> ...


Well of course it was the beer mad at home by me. However the beer i entered in QABC and AABC was not given the La Methode Argonoise treatment and got an extra whack of Amarillo.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/10/11)

argon said:


> Well of course it was the beer mad at home by me. However the beer i entered in QABC and AABC was not given the La Methode Argonoise treatment and got an extra whack of Amarillo.



That's the thing I always find interesting about the amateur vs professional debate.

As amateurs, we are more likely to push the hopping schedules further, simply because we don't have an accountant peering over our shoulder. I am an accountant and I know if I brewed professionally, my pro beers wouldn't be near as good as my amateur beers, simply because a 10 min APA or a massive dry hop (like yours), simply isn't commercially viable.

I was going to put 50g in my (currently cold conditioning) APA, I might have to increase it now.

Goomba


----------



## Florian (3/10/11)

Congratulations Michael, well done! 

Have only tried your beer as the bottled version, at least I will now have the chance to try it on tap once I'm back. 

You must be stoked, man, very nice!


----------



## browndog (3/10/11)

Well done Michael. Just had a look at your recipe, interesting hop combo there, I hope i get to try it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## The Scientist (4/10/11)

Michael, congratulations great beer and one I'd love to see on tap permanently!

Did anyone get told they couldn't vote last week, a couple of my mates went in on Sat and they were told there was no voting cards remaining. So they weren't able to vote, also I'm disappointed they didn't continue the voting into this week, where a true side by side comparison could have been made. But if they have run out of cards maybe this is why they've cut it short.

Anyway this does not detract from Michael's success. I'm looking forward to getting down there this week and sampling the range for myself.

Cheers,

Liam


----------



## winkle (4/10/11)

The Scientist said:


> Michael, congratulations great beer and one I'd love to see on tap permanently!
> 
> Did anyone get told they couldn't vote last week, a couple of my mates went in on Sat and they were told there was no voting cards remaining. So they weren't able to vote, also I'm disappointed they didn't continue the voting into this week, where a true side by side comparison could have been made. But if they have run out of cards maybe this is why they've cut it short.
> 
> ...


I hadn't put in my card cause I hadn't tried Liam's effort  . 
I had Argon's beer on top provisionally anyway - good beer, I've been told to brew something similar because the wife liked it a lot (quite high praise compaired to the usual "tastes like beer").


----------



## argon (4/10/11)

Not surprised your mates couldn't vote. When i went in there on the Sunday before last with some family and friends, we asked about the voting cards and were told the same thing by the young bloke serving us. I pointed to the big stack of cards behind him and he begrudgingly turned and grabbed a few... was very resistant to promoting the event. 

Saw a few people that day buy the beer and were not offered cards. Pretty slack. Although on the weekdays the guys and girls serving were very forthcoming with info on the comp... which was pleasing.


----------



## RdeVjun (4/10/11)

Much the same here argon, the voting cards weren't laid on thickly, some staff had no idea about them, but OTOH other staff that did were quite enthusiastic about the competition. I get the feeling though that the whole voting thing wasn't taken all that seriously, perhaps the tally was supplemented by sales figures and opinions of the staff. Mind you, I enjoyed the experience, its been plenty of fun. B)


----------



## Crunched (4/10/11)

I got the same voting experience 9 times out of 10 when trying these beers. The first glass of Ben's IPA I was offered a voting card with, but none of the others - I had to ask. And twice when I asked was told they had no cards left. Once I got told by the scruffy looking bloke behind the bar that he didn't know anything about any comp.

Congrats Michael - your beer was friggin delicious!


----------



## argon (5/10/11)

so when are people going to Archive for a sesh. I could be persuaded.


----------



## RdeVjun (5/10/11)

Not until Saturday, argon. Bet you they're all gone by then.  
IIRC, there's a bunch headed there this evening though.


----------



## Snow (5/10/11)

argon said:


> so when are people going to Archive for a sesh. I could be persuaded.



I'll be there tomorrow from around 12.15-ish for a few pints. 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (5/10/11)

I'll be there Friday arvo Michael, not sure exactly when cause I'll be waiting for a lounge to be delivered - but hopefully mid-arvo for an mega-*IPA*-arama :beer: . Probably a few at the End as well.

Edit: drop in for a couple Nick, what could go wrong?


----------



## winkle (6/10/11)

Ross said:


> Dave Clarke & myself are heading up next Wednesday.
> 
> Starting at 5.30pm sharp at Kerbside Lounge Bar. Constance Street (Ann Street End), Fortitude Valley for Hump Day Brewdog tasting.
> Then with Matt Kirkegaard in tow we'll be heading to the End Bar (73 Vulture Street) where they'll be some Bacchus Beers on tap, & then on to Archive Bar to do a side by side on the IPA's.
> ...



:icon_offtopic: 
Sounds like a good bar hop. 
What was the Kerbside Bar like, I've been meaning to have a drink there for a while now?


----------



## winkle (7/10/11)

I should haul in around 3pm, finished brewing and cleaned up (kind of) and even taken delivery of a new couch.
Sometimes things go right.
I'll be out da back, elegantly supping IPAs in beer-drinking cobber and trying not to buy any cigars.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (7/10/11)

Winkle you wanna hold out until 4pm? We got a private function in there until then.

If not, get one of the bartenders in the main bar to run and get you IPAs.

See you soon


----------



## bconnery (7/10/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Winkle you wanna hold out until 4pm? We got a private function in there until then.
> 
> If not, get one of the bartenders in the main bar to run and get you IPAs.
> 
> See you soon


I'm sure he'll manage to russle up an option from the front taps or fridge


----------



## argon (7/10/11)

bconnery said:


> I'm sure he'll manage to russle up an option from the front taps or fridge


thinking about going in myself... what about you ben? thought you were a possible starter this arvo?


----------



## bconnery (7/10/11)

argon said:


> thinking about going in myself... what about you ben? thought you were a possible starter this arvo?


Not arvo. Still have to get home and pick up the kids etc. Got the mother in law coming to babysit as I'm off to Melbourne tomorrow  So if I get everything done I might head in later but there's a beer to keg and a few other things so it is increasingly doubtful. 
Grabbed a growler of some fantastic IPA yesterday though


----------



## Screwtop (7/10/11)

In the big smoke yesterday to see the Specialist. Beer was prescribed, so off to Archive. Have a Growler of goodness to attack tonight :icon_drool2: 

Screwy


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (7/10/11)

Was great to meet you screwy, don't be a stranger.


----------



## argon (7/10/11)

At archive right now doing a 4 way taste off.

Guess which is my fav


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (7/10/11)

Where are you? 

Lets have a beer.....


----------



## argon (7/10/11)

In the back bar


----------



## geoff_tewierik (7/10/11)

Bugger, stuck at Jellyfish drinking Knappstein, waiting for the wife and her co workers to knock off, wonder if I can talk them into a trip to the southside.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/10/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Was great to meet you screwy, don't be a stranger.


Geez you don't hear that too often.......................... :lol:


----------



## bconnery (7/10/11)

argon said:


> At archive right now doing a 4 way taste off.
> 
> Guess which is my fav


Route 56?


----------



## Howlingdog (7/10/11)

we were there yesterday afternoon for a taste of all. Ryeld child got our vote

HD


----------



## Screwtop (7/10/11)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Was great to meet you screwy, don't be a stranger.




Ta mate, great chatting, sent a nice PM to King Brown .........err ahh opps!!!!! 



bradsbrew said:


> Geez you don't hear that too often.......................... :lol:



Forkoff!!!!!!! ................. :lol:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (7/10/11)

Managed to convince a Yorky to come with me to the Archive.


----------



## argon (7/10/11)

Geoff.... I'm out! Tallie and winkle still there though.

Remember to yell obnoxiously, "Blackbeard's delight!!!" at everyone ordering at the bar though.





Holy shit that took me like 20 mins to type on the iPhone... Fat drunk fingers and all.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (7/10/11)

Route 56 is good, Blackbeards not so much.

And Kris and Perry left just as I turned up.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/10/11)

dropped in for a take away 6-pack. wish I could have stayed to have all 4 IPAs side by side.
Any idea if they will still be on tomorrow and sunday?


----------



## Screwtop (7/10/11)

To Errrrr is Human to Aaarrrrrgggh is Blackbeards De loight............. arrrhh haarrgh Oi Peee Ay.............. Arrrhh haarrgh


----------



## The Scientist (7/10/11)

HowlingDog said:


> we were there yesterday afternoon for a taste of all. Ryeld child got our vote
> HD



Well at least I've got one vote so far  

Cheers HD :beerbang:


----------



## NickB (7/10/11)

I sure hope so... Will likely be heading in tomorrow arvo either earlyish or lateish depending on when Valley Fiesta finishes for me 

Cheers


----------



## Howlingdog (7/10/11)

The Scientist said:


> Well at least I've got one vote so far
> 
> Cheers HD :beerbang:



King Brown says that its too far out for the punters - never tasted rye before their palates too naive.

Hd


----------



## The Scientist (7/10/11)

HowlingDog said:


> King Brown says that its too far out for the punters - never tasted rye before their palates too naive.
> 
> Hd



Well at least there will be more of it, for us who are well refined beer officinardo's. :icon_chickcheers: 

I'll be there tomorrow night and keen to sample the line up a couple of time and educate my pallet some more


----------



## argon (7/10/11)

The Scientist said:


> Well at least there will be more of it, for us who are well refined beer officinardo's. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I'll be there tomorrow night and keen to sample the line up a couple of time and educate my pallet some more


That Ryald Chiald (or however the **** you spell it) really grew on me... great beer. Great complexity as it warmed up. Love that spiciness. In my opinion a real beer geeks beer. Should have won.... but... you know... didn't... shame that. Hooray for the people's champ!!!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (7/10/11)

You guys should be proud of all 4.

There are a heap of random people buying growlers of your beers to take home.

I am quite jealous.....


----------



## geoff_tewierik (7/10/11)

Preferring Florians beer so far, but the Yorky prefers the Ryeld Chiald.


----------



## The Scientist (7/10/11)

argon said:


> That Ryald Chiald (or however the **** you spell it) really grew on me... great beer. Great complexity as it warmed up. Love that spiciness. In my opinion a real beer geeks beer. Should have won.... but... you know... didn't... shame that. Hooray for the people's champ!!!



Yeah I really liked the Blackbeards Delight untill I found a pube in it. Should be called Blackbeards Murkin :icon_vomit: 

Just jokes, I love a beer with strange ingredients :lol:


----------



## browndog (7/10/11)

The Scientist said:


> Yeah I really liked the Blackbeards Delight untill I found a pube in it. Should be called Blackbeards Murkin :icon_vomit:
> 
> Just jokes, I love a beer with strange ingredients :lol:



BAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....................................


----------



## The Scientist (7/10/11)

Blackbeards Delight :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (8/10/11)

The Scientist said:


> Blackbeards Delight :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> View attachment 48954


That looks like Brads beard...

Yours really grows on you as it warms - nice stuff indeed. Ryald Chiald the stealth beer.
Keep an eye on BD tonight, he's looking like trouble B) 
BTW I love dark force - leave all of it 4 me :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/10/11)

Managed to snaffle a Blackbeard's on the way home. Introduced SWMBO to Archive, she liked the bludgy vibe of it, so I will get there with her some time (once getting rid of kids).

Didn't expect blackbeard's to have that dark roasty flavour, very nice though - surprised it won, not because it wasn't great, but , because it doesn't seem very mainstream.

Mrs preferred it - I've trained her by upping my APA by 5 IBU each time and she's now used to APA (and roggenweiss), not lager.

She still doesn't like hoppy beers, though the 50g I whacked into the keg as dry hop might have been slightly OTT.

Goomba


----------



## The Scientist (8/10/11)

drinking the range now, come join me and browndog while they last


----------



## argon (8/10/11)

Would love to... But quiet day at home today.

4 great beers.... Do yourself a flavour and get yourself a palate cleanser for between each beer. Does mean you'll have 5 beers on the go though :chug: 

@ LRG... every now and then I was getting that slight smoke/roast thing going on in mine. Not intended but does add a little intrigue.


----------



## winkle (8/10/11)

argon said:


> Would love to... But quiet day at home today.
> 
> 4 great beers.... Do yourself a flavour and get yourself a palate cleanser for between each beer. Does mean you'll have 5 beers on the go though :chug:
> 
> @ LRG... every now and then I was getting that slight smoke/roast thing going on in mine. Not intended but does add a little intrigue.



I'm surprised there is any of yours left after you shamed everyone in the pub into buying schooners of it :lol: .


----------



## argon (10/10/11)

winkle said:


> I'm surprised there is any of yours left after you shamed everyone in the pub into buying schooners of it :lol: .



haha.. yeah things were getting a bit loose there towards the end... many beers in a short amount of time will do that to me.

Will have to do again soon


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/10/11)

I liked that roast bitterness. Not what I was expecting - it's almost a cross between a Black IPA and a regular IPA. I actually got more bitterness (apparent) on the tongue from the roast, yet the flavour of the roast wasn't incredibly strong.

SWMBO had a sip, and didn't find it too bitter - she actually liked it. I think I'm slowly getting her used to bitterness, though she doesn't like "hoppiness flavour", despite most of my APA being at 30 (started at 25) and climbing, from a 30 minute small addition and a large 10 minute addition.

I'm conditioning her toward tolerance for IPA levels of bitterness.

Goomba


----------



## argon (10/10/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I liked that roast bitterness. Not what I was expecting - it's almost a cross between a Black IPA and a regular IPA. I actually got more bitterness (apparent) on the tongue from the roast, yet the flavour of the roast wasn't incredibly strong.
> 
> SWMBO had a sip, and didn't find it too bitter - she actually liked it. I think I'm slowly getting her used to bitterness, though she doesn't like "hoppiness flavour", despite most of my APA being at 30 (started at 25) and climbing, from a 30 minute small addition and a large 10 minute addition.
> 
> ...


Talking with Winkle... we've come to the conclusion that it could be the Special B lending a bit of roastiness. It's a pretty dark crystal so could impart those flavours in the right conditions. My home version does not have that as pronounced, but i think it can still only just be found.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/10/11)

argon said:


> Talking with Winkle... we've come to the conclusion that it could be the Special B lending a bit of roastiness. It's a pretty dark crystal so could impart those flavours in the right conditions. My home version does not have that as pronounced, but i think it can still only just be found.



I might have to use it, though the weather (well except for the last 3 days) is going to get hot from here on in - might be useful for a winter style IPA, with 50g of smoked malt (love smoked malt in a dark ale). 

Something along the lines of 5kg base malt (currently Perle), .3 Rye, .1 special B, .05 Smoked.

It gave me some ideas, at any rate.

Oh, and great colour - it made the lager I got for the mrs look pale and insipid (though it wasn't quite that bad). Love that reddish hue.

Goomba


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/10/11)

Popped in yesterday and sampled a couple more.

Ryeald Chiald - loved this beer. That spiciness, allied to the bitterness is fantastic. Bitterness is smooth and warming with the rye. I've only used Rye once in a Pale Ale (and then only 3% of the grist), but this is a seriously good beer. Though I wouldn't call it an IPA - I detected not a great deal of hoppiness, especially in the aroma. More like a Rye Bitter - it's own beer variety (bit like my Weissbier with 20% rye isn't a wheat beer, but a great beer nonetheless). Great effort!

FlyPA - great IPA - this is what my perception of an IPA should be. Very similar to my current Pale Ale, but I detect something else there. This the classic version of an IPA, especially of the American variety with American hops. If I was voting on an IPA, this would get it.

But if I was voting on my favourite beer, I reckon the Ryeald Chiald would have it for me.

What this has proved is that, whoever won, it was possibly as much good fortune as anything else. All beers are different, fantastic beers, but I couldn't split them if I was voting on a generic level. It's only that I consider FlyPA to stick to the mandate better, that would get my vote.

As for the others - let's just say that they've influenced what I reckon I'll brew next! Roastiness in a amber coloured IPA? Rye Based Ale? I thought I was pushing the boundries with Rye in a Weiss, but these have shown me that a fairly staid category such as APA can be reinterpreted so many ways!

Goomba


----------



## edschache (16/10/11)

Finally made it to Archive for the first time. Only way I could have timed it better was not rocking up when they were out of blackbeards. Despite that I got to try 3 awesome beers and I have to say Ryeald Chiald had my vote. I'm thinking I'll look for a recipe with Rye in it now.

Great work to all involved - I had a Holgate roadtrip IPA before starting on the BABBS beers and I think the BABBS beers gave the Holgate a damn good run for it's money.

Cheers,

Ed


----------



## argon (17/10/11)

edschache said:


> they were out of blackbeards.


----------

